# How Low ?



## ebb (Apr 12, 2013)

Anyone have any incite into the current nosedive in the PM market?


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 12, 2013)

Manipulation, but it suit me. It help people to add some value to their savings cheaper.
It was sparked by Draghi comments on Cyprus gold sell out. He practically demanded that they sell it to cover bailout. Sharks feel their prey, they want that Cyprus gold for cheap money.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Apr 13, 2013)

*Gold for covering Debt? * if it is, it is Undervalued. if it is not, say just an industrial commodity it is lower value than today's prices. a quick loose thought "" My guess:> Gold of Cyprus can not buy down debt. the EU doesn't want hard gold for debt, because, that would set Gold as a bail out value, which could be used by failing states like Spain. " it is not going to happen " one Country Germany , doesn't want all of Europe's Gold. pure industrial value, " getting it out of the ground " is 250/350 oz. n silver 6 to 9﻿ . a lot still in the ground gl."" There for, if Germany does take gold for debt, then EU currency fails. then a new Value note is printed to have a Gold value. When we get away from Gold and Silver as only industrial use, we are in folly, for Gold covering Debt, only in the long run leads to failure. were watching the failure process now, for the last two years. So, let us keep recovering, selling, keeping five to ten percent for ourselves and have lots of fun. Cheers all, this is quite silly but it is happening.


----------



## Chiptech81 (Apr 13, 2013)

Its all Manipulation!, whats got better over the last 3 years...wages, jobs, cost of living, interest rates....nothing and yet stock markets are at highest levels. PM markets are driven down by computer controlled trades, bankers make money on this, then get their fat bonuses.
I think the euro will and should collapse, mostly all countries are in billions if not trillions of pounds in debt, where's the money going to come from to pay this off?

The way i see it is the lower the value of precious metals the better for buying.


----------



## MMFJ (Apr 13, 2013)

GOLDbuyerCA said:


> *Gold for covering Debt? * if it is, it is Undervalued. if it is not, say just an industrial commodity it is lower value than today's prices. a quick loose thought "" My guess:> Gold of Cyprus can not buy down debt. the EU doesn't want hard gold for debt, because, that would set Gold as a bail out value, which could be used by failing states like Spain. " it is not going to happen " one Country Germany , doesn't want all of Europe's Gold. pure industrial value, " getting it out of the ground " is 250/350 oz. n silver 6 to 9﻿ . a lot still in the ground gl."" There for, if Germany does take gold for debt, then EU currency fails. then a new Value note is printed to have a Gold value. When we get away from Gold and Silver as only industrial use, we are in folly, for Gold covering Debt, only in the long run leads to failure. were watching the failure process now, for the last two years. So, let us keep recovering, selling, keeping five to ten percent for ourselves and have lots of fun. Cheers all, this is quite silly but it is happening.


good views, and food for thought for someone just getting into the PM markets. I, for one, thing a gold standard (or anything truly tangible) is a good thing - at least, for stability of an economy. However, it is not good for growth. Certainly, as in all things in real life, there is no 'magic pill' to resolve it, though I like to take a few minutes here/there to contemplate on other's ideas, so I hope this thread grows.

Gotta say that the timing stinks, though, as I was just considering selling some gold to make a purchase I've been wanting - now, I guess I have to wait for the 'idiots' to smooth things around again and get the price back to reality! (so, no new toy this month!


----------



## squarecoinman (Apr 13, 2013)

ebb said:


> Anyone have any incite into the current nosedive in the PM market?



I believe that in short term , gold will fall maybe as low as 1200 us
and i do not believe it is one single event that is the cauze for this , slightly positive news from the US brings the price down , Cypress brings the price down , banks and funds selling brings the price down , and when anything ( stocks, housing market ) will see a big drop it will move investers and speculators out of the market and in to equities, and this will give a further drop. 

In the long run, i strongly believe that it will go way over 2500 us 
personaly i see this as positive, i can buy more gold when the price will go down. 

scm


----------



## Marcel (Apr 13, 2013)

As discussed a few weeks earlier, the gold price fixing is done by some exclusive circle of bank managers ( Deutsche Bank etc) and set after their very own opinion. 
Why on earth do we care about this rating? 
Gold pricebuilding should be done by the free global markets.
Those banks can just determine the gold price, depending on what their own plans are.


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 13, 2013)

It was just start - this Draghi comment. It is not about Cyprus gold they only happen to be first. There are Spain, Portugal, Italy, Slovenia, Hungary, Greece, Ireland and all of their gold - they will be forced by ECB to put it on the plate. 
Nearly same thing happen when G.Brown announced that UK is going to sell bulk of their gold reserves and price fell 10% instantly.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 14, 2013)

The reason behind this present fall is that the large funds are moving out of gold and back into shares and other investments as they see greater profits there and when prices fall there are automatic computer sell offs triggered which puts yet more metal back into the market and unless there's support, ie buyers, it will continue to fall until buyers re enter the market. The price is fixed very simply the sellers and buyers meet and the sellers offer what metal they have and the buyers then bid for it, if no one wants to buy at the offered price it falls until buyers bid or the opposite happens when buyers bid and the price rises until the bids stop.


----------



## Palladium (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it just me or has gold dropped so much today that the Kitco bar at the bottom of the page is gone? :shock: 
Boy i'm glad i'm not heavely invested in paper gold right now.


----------



## GOLDbuyerCA (Apr 15, 2013)

*Massive $20 Billion Paper Gold Sell Orders Trigger Stop Loss Selling And Unfounded Panic The Big Buzz this morning . a link for reference at the moment. 
Read more at http://investmentwatchblog.com/massive-20-billion-paper-gold-sell-orders-trigger-stop-loss-selling-and-unfounded-panic/#qc6eZJPuR4BejGhk.99 *


----------



## resabed01 (Apr 15, 2013)

I came very close to pulling the trigger on buying some silver bullion a few weeks ago, Am I ever glad I didn't and I'll continue to watch the slide.


----------



## ebb (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I have read a few theories on the web one claims the Fed is attacking gold & silver to try and stop a run on the bank vaults. 
http://bullmarketthinking.com/comex-gold-inventories-collapse-by-largest-amount-on-record/


----------



## goldenchild (Apr 15, 2013)

I haven't been on here for a while but all I can say is now is a good time to invest in guns and ammo. Lots and lots of guns and ammo...


----------



## Noxx (Apr 15, 2013)

Too bad that I had just purchased $20k of gold @ $1620 CAD ($1600 USD)... That's almost a 20% drop....


----------



## Jhuff8181 (Apr 15, 2013)

PM's down, oil down, stocks down... where are people putting their money in the dollar? Should be interesting :shock:


----------



## metatp (Apr 15, 2013)

resabed01 said:


> I came very close to pulling the trigger on buying some silver bullion a few weeks ago, Am I ever glad I didn't and I'll continue to watch the slide.


My mother-in-Law was going to buy some earlier last week.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Apr 15, 2013)

Noxx said:


> Too bad that I had just purchased $20k of gold @ $1620 CAD ($1600 USD)... That's almost a 20% drop....




Hold on to it if at all possible, it might take a few weeks but it WILL go back up.


----------



## Geo (Apr 15, 2013)

i feel your pain Noxx. i invested a very small amount compared to that yesterday morning. i bought a half ounce of Karat scrap and now i cant sell it. this is crazy.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 15, 2013)

Today was simply crazy...
Almost Every physical gold/silver trader called us to buy...


----------



## MMFJ (Apr 15, 2013)

samuel-a said:


> Today was simply crazy...
> Almost Every physical gold/silver trader called us to buy...


to buy - from you, or you to buy from them? (kinda makes a big difference!)


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 15, 2013)

To buy from us. (my work place, not from my privte business)
We sold in 5 hours over 500Kg


----------



## Noxx (Apr 15, 2013)

Holy smoke!


----------



## skippy (Apr 15, 2013)

I bought a silver cutlery set a week before this started, I wish I got on selling it earlier, but I only got it sold today. It will be interesting to see if I mitigated more losses by selling now, or if the price would have recovered in a timely manner. I'm not into speculating, so I was content just to recover the money I put into buying it, and maybe next time I'll be lucky and catch a upswing on a buy.


----------



## Geo (Apr 16, 2013)

before everyone panics ;-) , the market is picking back up. i believe once the initial run on metals is over, the price will go back up pretty quickly. at least, thats what the news people are saying. if the bailouts in EU fail and people demand physical gold instead of gold bonds long enough, gold prices will rise again until the same people start dumping all this gold back on the market. Greece is asking for more money and Cyprus is buying citizens. it wont take much longer to find out for sure whats going to happen.

i still feel the PM market is back on the upswing.


----------



## EthanFreeman (Apr 16, 2013)

Forgive me if I seem a little insensitive here but notice how the bombing stopped the nose diving gold prices today and now it has started to take a small tick up? You think there is a chance that the two events are related? Wouldn't it be something if it wasn't a terrorist sleeper cell but a desperate day trader responsible for the bombings. I have heard all my life that gold likes bad news, That would be a horrible selfish thing I hope this world isn't that evil.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 16, 2013)

REALIST NEWS - Silver and Gold Smashed Friday and Sunday/Monday - Here's Why...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CfzGqXeFys


----------



## modtheworld44 (Apr 16, 2013)

jimdoc said:


> REALIST NEWS - Silver and Gold Smashed Friday and Sunday/Monday - Here's Why...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CfzGqXeFys



jimdoc

Thanks for the video!!

It was very long ,but to me very worth it .



modtheworld44


----------

